# Το αβγό του Κολόμβου



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2014)

Όπως αποδεικνύουν οι διαδοχικές αποφάσεις των ανώτατων δικαστηρίων (*π.χ. η σημερινή, εδώ*), η Ελλάδα είναι μια χώρα συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων. Έτσι, δεν είναι καθόλου περίεργη η λύση που προτείνει το Ινστιτούτο Εργασίας της ΓΣΕΕ- ΑΔΕΔΥ. Η πρόταση στηρίζεται σε μελέτη του αμερικανικού Ινστιτούτου Levy για την ελληνική οικονομία και απασχόληση. (*Από εδώ*.)

Όπως αναλύεται και στο άρθρο, σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη του Ινστιτούτου που παρουσιάστηκε σήμερα, η εφαρμογή του προγράμματος θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει περίπου ένα εκατομμύριο θέσεις εργασίας μέσα σε ένα 15μηνο, ενώ θα οδηγούσε σε παράλληλη αύξηση του Ακαθάριστου Εθνικού Προϊόντος κατά 15,3 δισ. ευρώ. Η «Πρόταση εγγυημένης Απασχόλησης» προβλέπει την πρόσληψη από το κράτος, με 11μηνες συμβάσεις απασχόλησης ορισμένου χρόνου, 550.000 ανέργων από τους συνολικά 1.300.000 ανέργους που υπάρχουν σήμερα.

Η μελέτη [...] περιλαμβάνει τέσσερα εναλλακτικά σενάρια για την αποκατάσταση της ανάπτυξης και της απασχόλησης στην ελληνική οικονομία.
α) Τη μεταβίβαση κεφαλαίων από ξένες κυβερνήσεις προς την Ελλάδα μέσω ενός νέου σχεδίου Μάρσαλ.
β) Την αναστολή των πληρωμών των τόκων για το δημόσιο χρέος, ώστε να δημιουργηθούν πόροι για την ενίσχυση της απασχόλησης.
γ) Την εισαγωγή ενός παράλληλου χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος μέσω της έκδοσης νέων κρατικών ομολόγων σε «Geuro», που θα χρησιμοποιείται ως παράλληλο νόμισμα.
δ) Την υλοποίηση ενός προγράμματος «εργοδότη ύστατης καταφυγής» (ELR) που θα χρηματοδοτείται από το παράλληλο χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα.

Η μελέτη αναγνωρίζει, βέβαια, ότι η σημερινή πολιτική της Ευρώπης δεν επιτρέπει την υλοποίηση ενός νέου σχεδίου Μάρσαλ, ενώ η χαμηλή ελαστικότητα των τιμών στον τομέα του ελληνικού εμπορίου δεν αφήνει τα περιθώρια για την επιλογή άλλων λύσεων, εκτός από τη δημιουργία θέσεων εργασίας με την εγγύηση του Δημοσίου που θα χρηματοδοτούνται από το παράλληλο χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα.

Με άλλα λόγια, με δεδομένο ότι το (α) [και (β), μέσα στο (α) είναι κι αυτό] δεν πρόκειται να συμβούν, απομένουν τα (γ) [και (δ), στο ίδιο πακέτο είναι], που τι λένε με απλά ελληνικά; Μα ότι το κράτος θα προσλάβει 550.000 ανθρώπους, *απολυμένους του ιδιωτικού τομέα*, θα βρει κάπου να τους απασχολεί και θα τυπώσει ένα παλιόχαρτο (νέων κρατικών ομολόγων σε «Geuro») με το οποίο θα τους πληρώνει και με το οποίο (λέω εγώ, τώρα) είναι ασαφές πού και τι θα μπορούν να αγοράσουν.

Το άρθρο καταλήγει με την παρατήρηση ότι οι συγγραφείς υποστηρίζουν ότι η υλοποίηση ενός τέτοιου σεναρίου θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει στη δημιουργία περίπου 550.000 θέσεων εργασίας και σε αύξηση του ΑΕΠ κατά 7% το 2014. Υποθέτω, για να συναλλάσσονται με τους ισάριθμους νέους δημόσιους μισθωτούς σε Geuro, πουλώντας προϊόντα που θα αγοράζουν και θα πληρώνουν σε Geuro.

Τόσο απλό είναι, λοιπόν! Με κρατικά ομόλογα! Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα είναι απλώς από αυτά που κούρεψαν την προηγούμενη φορά, αφού είχε ξεφτιλιστεί η αξία τους ή αν θα είναι άλλα, εγγυημένα --και με τίνος τις εγγυήσεις; Και αν είναι εγγυημένα, γιατί δεν τα εκδίδουν κατευθείαν σε ευρώ, να μην μπλεκόμαστε;

Τελευταίο: Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν η σωστή θέση αυτής της είδησης είναι εδώ ή στο *A funny thing happened on the way*.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τελευταίο: Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν η σωστή θέση αυτής της είδησης είναι εδώ ή στο *A funny thing happened on the way*.


Χμμ... Στο A funny thing happened, πού αλλού; Κάποιο νήμα δεν έχουμε για ψεκασμένους;


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> πουλώντας προϊόντα που θα αγοράζουν και θα πληρώνουν σε Geuro.



Μάλλον σε... αγγούρο.



> Την εισαγωγή ενός παράλληλου χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος



Πόσα πια παράλληλα χρηματοπιστωτικά συστήματα θα έχουμε σ' αυτή τη χώρα; Με εκείνο που λειτουργεί τόσα χρόνια και λέγεται «μαύρη οικονομία» τι θα γίνει;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 12, 2014)

Με την μαύρη δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει τίποτε, λειτουργεί περίφημα.
Με την άσπρη να δούμε τι θα γίνει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Με την μαύρη δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει τίποτε, λειτουργεί περίφημα.
> Με την άσπρη να δούμε τι θα γίνει.



Υποτίθεται ότι όσο περισσότερο «ασπρίζει» η μαύρη οικονομία, τόσο πιο άσπρο γίνεται το άσπρο. Δηλαδή, όσο περισσότερο μπαίνουν υπό έλεγχο οι παράνομες συναλλαγές, τόσο περισσότερο θα αλαφρώνουν τα βάρη στους νόμιμους. Αλλά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο πάει να γίνει αυτό είναι λίγο άτσαλος και δημιουργεί αδιέξοδα και μποτιλιαρίσματα. 

Παράδειγμα:
*Όχι μόνο ένδεια, αλλά αναξιοπρέπεια*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/757542/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/oxi-mono-endeia--alla-ana3ioprepeia

Έτσι όμως θα μιλάμε για βελτίωση και ανάπτυξη με τον τρόπο που σε άλλες περιπτώσεις λέμε «Έχει πολλή κίνηση σήμερα» και εννοούμε ακινησία...


----------

